# Pure flemish giants or not?



## maddogdodge (Sep 27, 2016)

Picked up my first two bunnies the other day. They needed a home and I had just finished building my bunny enclosure so figured why not? 

They're super lovey. I was told they are Flemish Giants but I'd love some conformation of that. I'm not fussed what they are, but am definitely curious!

What's got me most confused is the white girl (Alice) has black eyes and every white flemish I've seen has red eyes... Is this an indication of another breed being in there?

I'm also pretty sure their dad isn't pure. Their mum is black and their dad is a light brown with darker brown points... pretty sure Flemish's don't come in that colour?

Anyway here's pics. Alice is the white one, the black one is Effie, they're about 3.5 months old.


----------



## BlackRabbits (Sep 27, 2016)

Congratulations on your new buns! They're so cute!

I just got my first Flemish from a breeder a couple of weeks ago, she's about the same age as your pair. Before I bought her I did a lot of research on the breed. I can tell you that your white one with the black eyes wouldn't be considered a purebred because white Flemish have pink eyes. Flemish are very commonly crossed with other breeds. Most of the crossbreeds I've seen for sale are Flemish/New Zealand but there are other crosses depending on what they're to be used for. 

I found this website about the Flemish Giant breed. They come in seven colours. Here's the page describing all of the accepted Flemish Giant colours: 

http://flemish-giant.com/varieties/

And here's a pic of my Saoirse, taken just after I brought her home, showing her gigantic ears. She's a Sandy colour:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 27, 2016)

We had a white one with a tiny patch of tan behind one ear that had brown eyes--may be the case here too. Our pure white one did have red eyes also.


----------



## maddogdodge (Sep 27, 2016)

Thank you so much  

Yes I thought they might be crossed! They're litter mates, so if one is, the other will be too.

Here's their dad, any idea what breed or x breed he might me?


----------



## BlackRabbits (Sep 27, 2016)

maddogdodge said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> Yes I thought they might be crossed! They're litter mates, so if one is, the other will be too.
> 
> ...



He looks like he's got some Californian in him! I almost bought one like him, Flemish/Californian/New Zealand mix. The only reason I didn't is because the buck was too old. The Californian has the Himalayan pattern. I love the Himalayan pattern, on any mammal. I bred Siamese cats and have always had at least one. I've got two Siamese rats now, a Siamese cat, and one of my Sphynx cats has the Himalayan pattern and ice blue eyes. So when I started looking for a partner for Saoirse I wanted a Californian.

Californian are a bit smaller than Flemish, but they are also known to have nice personalities as pets. They're another meat/fur breed, but are becoming more popular as pets.


----------



## maddogdodge (Sep 27, 2016)

BlackRabbits said:


> He looks like he's got some Californian in him! I almost bought one like him, Flemish/Californian/New Zealand mix. The only reason I didn't is because the buck was too old. The Californian has the Himalayan pattern. I love the Himalayan pattern, on any mammal. I bred Siamese cats and have always had at least one. I've got two Siamese rats now, a Siamese cat, and one of my Sphynx cats has the Himalayan pattern and ice blue eyes. So when I started looking for a partner for Saoirse I wanted a Californian.
> 
> Californian are a bit smaller than Flemish, but they are also known to have nice personalities as pets. They're another meat/fur breed, but are becoming more popular as pets.



Thank you  

I too love those colourings! Siamese cats are my favourite breed. I don't have one at the moment but I'm hoping my next kitty will be a siamese 

Nice to have a rough idea of what's in my two bunnies, haha, will be interesting to see how big they get!


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 3, 2016)

Cute bunnies, they look like Flemmie crosses. You can't say for sure without a pedigree.


----------

